# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Fattura emessa il 31.12.2018 e consegnata il 02.01.2019: obbligo di elettronica?

## tommy72

Buongiorno a tutti ... in vista di fine anno ... le fatture emesse a dicembre ma consegnate al cliente a gennaio (posta, mail ecc.) vanno automaticamente consegnate in forma elettronica? oppure rimangono in formato non elettronico? ... se seguiamo il criterio della "data consegna" andrebbero tutte in formato elettronico? ho trovato opinioni discordanti ... grazie a tutti!!!  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Burnout670

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0I8OIROvVE a 2:10 e qualche secondo, dovrebbe essere la risposta alla tua domanda

----------


## tommy72

... ottimo ... gli obblighi di fatturazione elettronica decorrono per tutti i documenti con data 01.01.2019 e successive ... !!! :Cool: grazie! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Burnout670

Una volta che sapevo qualcosa  :Cool:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ConsulTM

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0I8OIROvVE a 2:10 e qualche secondo, dovrebbe essere la risposta alla tua domanda

  Sul Sole 24 Ore, in un articolo del 30 novembre scorso, riprendendo proprio quella risposta, la interpretano così: la fattura va emessa in formato analogico se viene emessa e trasmessa nel 2018, ma se viene formata e trasmessa nel 2019, anche se porta la data del 2018, sarà elettronica. Questo caso potrebbe verificarsi ad es. nel caso di una fattura inviata via pec.  :Frown:

----------


## tommy72

... visto ma non voglio crederci ... impossibile monitorare tutti i flussi ... speriamo venga confermato che ogni fattura data 31.12.2018 rimanga cartacea!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Burnout670

Copio incollo dalle faq agenzia entrate pubblicate pochi giorni fa ammesso cha valgano ancora  :Confused: , vedi pagina 5  https://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wp...lettronica.pdf  *Come dobbiamo trattare le fatture di acquisto datate 2018 ma ricevute nel 2019, non in formato elettronico, ma cartacee oppure via e-mail?*
Risposta
Lobbligo di fatturazione elettronica scatta, in base allart. 1, comma 916, della legge di Bilancio 2018 (legge 27 dicembre 2017 n. 205), per le fatture emesse a partire dal 1° gennaio 2019. Pertanto, il momento da cui decorre lobbligo è legato alleffettiva emissione della fattura. Nel caso rappresentato, se la fattura è stata emessa e trasmessa nel 2018 (la data è sicuramente un elemento qualificante) in modalità cartacea ed è stata ricevuta dal cessionario/committente nel 2019, la stessa non sarà soggetta allobbligo della fatturazione elettronica. Ovviamente, se il contribuente dovesse emettere una nota di variazione nel 2019 di una fattura ricevuta nel 2018, la nota di variazione dovrà essere emessa in via elettronica.

----------


## tommy72

... si ... il dubbio però sta nelle fatture emesse e datate 31.12 e per un motivo o l'altro consegnate magari via mail il 02.01 oppure il 07.01 ... ? ossia quando non sono fatture 31.12 emesse ed inviate entro il 31.12 ... DALLA RISPOSTA AL QUESITO SI DICE CHE SE DATA FATTURA E TRASMISSIONE ENTRO IL 31.12 VANNO CARTACEE ... ok ma se DATA FATTURA 31.12 E TRASMISSIONE VIA MAIL O POSTA IL 02.1.19???  :Confused:

----------


## LONGBOARD

E' evidente che L'agenzia delle Entrate vuole che invece di andare a gozzovigliare al cenone  di fine anno ,il contribuente impieghi il suo tempo a inviare diligentemente  per e mail tutte le fatture datate 31.12.2018 entro la mezzanotte se non le vuole fare elettroniche.
D'altronde ipotizza che non si possa andare in ferie più di 10 giorni dal primo di luglio 2019 (...forse dal 30.09.2018) per ben adempiere alla fatturazione elettronica nei tempi previsti....
La soluzione dovrà essere quella per cui la fattura la potremo spedire quando vogliamo , basta che la fattura confluisca nella corretta liquidazione iva di pertinenza. E questo anche in fine di anno, anche per conformarsi alla normativa europea al riguardo, al di la di ogni fantasiosa interpretazione dell'Agenzia delle Entrate.

----------


## paolab

Io sono per non preoccuparci... le fatture datate 31/12/2018 saranno sicuramente emesse nel 2019. Le facciamo cartacee e spedite per posta ordinaria. Quindi non elettroniche. Nessuno si sognerà mai di contestare.
E aggiungo che se anche saranno spedite in pdf con posta ordinaria nel gennaio 2019 nessuno le contesterà mai.

----------


## tommy72

... speriamo ... anch'io la penso così ... ma in Italia ... ???!!! :Smile:

----------


## LONGBOARD

Il fatto di non preoccuparsi in base alla circostanza che chi deve controllare il rispetto di un dettato normativo abbia difficoltà a farlo e quindi garantisca una non applicazione delle sanzioni mi lascia perplesso.
Tra l'altro pare che il limite di non applicabilità delle sanzioni legate all'emissione della fattura.e. che sembrava slittare a settembre 2019 non venga stabilito, con la fissazione al 01.07.2019 originariamente previsto.Non posso che rilevare una manifestazione di arroganza nel voler confermare una decorrenza simile.Dal punto di vista del gettito non vi sarebbe nessuna perdita anche mettendo a regime il criterio dei primi sei mesi del 2019.
Esigenze di fare cassa in base a una normativa che presenta palesi criticità applicative....?  Non mi piace una autorità che magari fissi come limite di velocità per le auto in città  5 chilometri all'ora, chiaramente non rispettabile da chichessia, e poi sia direttiva ai vigili urbani di non fare le multe....(salvo poi applicare inflessibilibilmente la legge in base a contingenti esigenze di gettito)
La non preoccupazione di non venire multati risiederebbe in un atto di clemenza da parte di chi governa e sinceramente non rispecchia uno Stato di diritto.
In altre parole il vivere in uno stato di continua libertà vigilata rimessa alla benevolenza del Principe di turno non appare molto democratico.
Esistono limiti di decenza normativa che se superati necessitano risposte inevitabili......

----------


## tommy72

... già ... parole sante ...  :Cool:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> ... già ... parole sante ...

  Un conto è la filosofia un altro è la pratica. Le fatture ai nostri clienti non certo vengono inviate ( tutti i documenti stanno in studio ) ma semplicemente messe nei rispettivi fascicoli. Nessun funzionario dell’Agenzia delle Entrate può contestare la possibilità di consegna a mano che avverrà nello stesso giorno in cui lo emessa. Non dovremo certo conservare il video della giornata di consegna e se la fattura del 31/12/2018 la fascicolo (anzi la registro il 31/12/2018) nessun funzionario potrà sostenere il contrario.

----------


## tommy72

... dunque per le fatture con data emissione sino al 31.12.2018 compreso si dovrebbe stare tranquilli ...  :Cool:

----------

